# Notebook Kaufberatung



## smileyml (28. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich brauche mal euren Rat. Ich werde mir in sehr absehbarer Zeit ein neues Notebook anschaffen. Derzeit schwanke ich zwischen dem ASUS V1S-AJ016E und dem ASUS C90S-AK001C.
Sie scheinen zwar in dem meisten Hardware-Sachen sehr ähnlich jedoch ist das C90 eher ein Desktop-Ersatz. Letztlich spiegelt sich das vor allem in der Akkulaufzeit wieder (1,5 gegen 4,5h). In der Regel wird das Notebook auch als solches eingesetzt werden. Ich arbeite vorwiegend mit CAD, Grafik und 3D Programmen.

Ist es deswegen richtig sich für das C90 zu entscheiden?
Ist das C90 merklich schneller durch den schnelleren FSB und der 2,4GHz CPU?
Was sagt mir die "Besonderheit: 1x E-SATA" des C90 genau?
Ist es sinnvoll auf die Erweiterbarkeit auf 4GB RAM des V1S zu setzen - auch trotz 32bit Windows? (Es kann durchaus passieren, das ich mich auf Grund fehlender bzw. mangelnder Komptabilität einiger Programme wieder zu XP durchringe.)

Gibt es Alternativen zu meiner Wahl?


Grüße und vielen Dank  für eure Hilfe 
Marco


----------



## Culebra (12. September 2007)

Ich würde das V1 nehmen, denn:

Es ist ein Notebookprozessor (Desktopprozessor im Notebook = heiss, laut +instabil)
Der RAM-Speicher ist erweiterbar
GHz-Werte spiegeln heute ohnehin nicht die Leistung wider
Der FSB beim andern ist zwar höher getaktet, aber bringt das was, wenn der Speicher sowieso auf 667 läuft?


----------



## Michael Engel (12. September 2007)

Die Frage musst du dir selbst stellen, willst du einen Desktop Replace.. oder willst du etwas mobiles?

Das C90 ist nichts um es auf dem Schoß zu haben und in der Bahn eben noch ein paar Dokumente zu schreiben, dafür hat es viel Leistung drin und wird dementsprechend verdammt warm an der Unterseite.

les dir den verlinkten Testbereicht durch, dann siehst du ja genauer was der c90 kann.

Wenn es ein arbeitsnotebook werden soll, könntest du ja auch über einen Dell nachdenken, mit den Versicherungen hat man wenn es runterfällt und kaputt geht einen Tag später nen austauschgerät dastehen.


----------



## Culebra (12. September 2007)

Michael Engel hat gesagt.:


> über einen Dell nachdenken,



Nicht wirklich, oder? :suspekt:


----------

